

An Idea for Good Procrastination - fluffster

I keep checking HN again and again throughout the day. And I don't get anything out of it. I would like to use my habit to do something useful.<p>I don't think this is the same as contributing to an open source project. I want to lower the barrier to entry and get over akrasia. The point is to use my distraction and habit of procrastination to do something fun and useful (even if it's for someone else).<p>So, do you have any small problems I can solve for you?<p>I am good at math and know Python, Ruby, Javascript, C, a bit of lisp and even VB (yes it's true).<p>Thanks.
======
mahmud
<http://savannah.gnu.org/people/?type_id=1>

<http://sourceforge.net/people/>

~~~
fluffster
Thanks mahmud. I should probably look into one of these but I was hoping to
work on small problems and for one person rather than a group.

------
v4us
We are procrastinating too :-) I think it is an information adiction.

